# Can you use more than one Restaurant.com coupon per visit?



## CMF (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for the dumb question - but the answer is not on the website.

Charles


----------



## KenK (Jul 5, 2007)

Charles:
   Go to the website.

Then enter a zip code.  Find a restaurant.  Click on it.  Then note gift certificate near the top of the page.

There you will find the rules the establishment has determined for the use of the certificates.

I checked Monmouth County area of NJ...came up with the first one, and under the rules, it said:


	Gift Certificate 	Restaurant Logo 	
This Gift Certificate entitles you to
$25 OFF the food portion of your bill.

ANNA'S ITALIAN KITCHEN GIFT CERTIFICATE RESTRICTIONS
• 	Valid for dine in dinner w/ min food purch of $35. Valid before 6:30pm Fri-Sat and after 6pm on Sun

TERMS AND CONDITIONS
• 	Limit one (1) redemption per party, per month, per restaurant.
• 	Limit one (1) gift certificate per redemption. Only one gift certificate can be used per party, even if the party is seated at separate tables and/or receives more than one check.
• 	Use of gift certificates for alcoholic beverages is at the sole discretion of the merchant.
• 	Merchant agrees to comply with all state laws pertaining to the same.
• 	Gift certificates cannot be combined with any other restaurant certificates, third party certificates, coupons, or promotions.
• 	Gift certificates cannot be used for taxes, tips or prior balances.
• 	No cash value for gift certificates.
• 	No cash back upon redemption or at any other time.
• 	Valid for parties of two (2) or more unless otherwise stated.
• 	Valid for dine in only unless otherwise stated.
• 	The issuing of restaurant credit is at the sole discretion of the merchant unless otherwise required by law.
• 	Neither the seller nor the merchant is responsible for lost or stolen certificates or restaurant certificates reference numbers.
• 	Reproduction, sale or trade of this gift certificate is prohibited unless done so in compliance with the law.
• 	Any attempted redemption not consistent with these terms and conditions will render the restaurant certificate void.
• 	Void to the extent prohibited by law.
• 	Gift Certificates can be exchanged for Restaurant.com Gift Certificates within 90 days of purchase date. No cash back on gift certificates.
• 	Expires one (1) year from date of issue, except in California and where otherwise prohibited by law.


----------



## dopeyfav (Jul 5, 2007)

No.  You may only use 1 certificate per restaurant in one month.

THe website has all the restrictions.

Rhonda


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 5, 2007)

While the restrictions say "one coupon per month" redemption, we have frequently used two and two separate visits to the same restaurant during a week's stay . . . including:

TGIF's on I-Drive in Orlando (on multiple trips)
Shackelfords II in Williamsburg
Jotini's on the Green in Flagstaff (but they sucked and we would never go back again!)
Club Paragon in West Allis, WI (Milwaukee suburb)

We had also intended to do so at the 1776 Tavern in the Ramada Inn in Williamsburg but the service was so horrible the first time, we just refunded the unused one for another to be used in the future.

The restriction is really for the restaurant to manage.  I have actually asked them before attempting to use one for a second time, and after two of them saying "not a problem" I never give it another thought.  It would be wise, probably, not to use them on consecutive days as they might remember you and have some issue . . . but all in all, I don't think they really care.  I know restaurant.com doesn't as they've told me they have no way to monitor who uses them hence no way to control the multiple visits in a month.

I wouldn't worry too much and would buy more than one for a week/month if you're so inclined.  In the event that you ask the restaurant and they say they do enforce the limitation, you can always get the value of the certificate reissued for the purchase of another.

On the other hand, I'm confident that they will disallow multiple cerfiticates within the same dining party on the same visit.


----------

